# Atticus' Spay (warning - one is a wound photo, ikky but no blood)



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

*Atticus' Spay (warning - one is a wound photo, icky but no blood)*

here is Atticus on the first evening home after her spay.
she was still pretty much out of it but comfortable.
(as comfortable as lying on a nylabone can be...)








we'd put a bucket collar on her but she went crazy! i was so concerned that she'd rip her stitches open i took it off. she was throwing herself around in a panic.
so OH was sent to the supermarket to buy some preemie onesie vests which i put on back to front and they work wonderfully well.
(interesting note - the first night after surgery, Atticus howled in her sleep. 
ALL night. not horribly loud, but loud enough!  i put it down to the anaethesia.)


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

mid morning the day after surgery and starting to perk up.
she was looking at me as if to say "where's my dinner?"









and an after dinner chew on her favourite bone. 
obviously feeling much better for a meal, followed by some chicken broth and a poo!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

ahhh bless her!! hope she recovers real soon!
Did they send her home with pain relief?


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

feeling a bit sore. 
time for some pain meds.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

the wound as of this morning (two days after surgery)








beautifully clean and neat with no sign of swelling.
i'm really impressed with our vet's work.
i've seen some pretty scary spay sites in my time.
well done Suzanne


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> ahhh bless her!! hope she recovers real soon!
> Did they send her home with pain relief?


yes 
we've got Metacam for cats as Atticus is so tiny the dog version is too strong.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad she's on the mend.what a sad face


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Bless her little heart! How cute does she look in the onesie? <3

Her spay wound is looking great  Hopefully it will heal up in no time.

She is a gorgeous girl and her shape is alot like my Louies


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

michele said:


> what a sad face


i know! 
i feel terrible when she looks at me like that.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Bless her little heart! How cute does she look in the onesie? <3
> 
> Her spay wound is looking great  Hopefully it will heal up in no time.
> 
> She is a gorgeous girl and her shape is alot like my Louies


doesn't she look cute 
OH laughed at her tail poking out and asked why i'd done that. 
if i don't, the onesie slides to one side and she could get at her stitches.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww....looks like you are doing an awesome job keeping her comfortable! I did onsies for mine when they had their spay. They worked perfect! She'll be back to her old self before you know it! Glad all went well


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww she is a trooper. She looks cute in her onesie. I agree - they are soooooooo much better and more comfortable than the cones!! 

Her incision looks perfect.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

comfortable isn't the word 
she's crated for the short times i have to do things or take the boys out for toilet times, so the boys don't bother her or jump on her and to make sure she doesn't try to jump on the sofa.
she has a purpose bought mini oil radiator to keep her extra cosy in the crate, a hot water bottle, MY dressing gown and stacks of blankets to snuggle in.
mostly though, she's being cuddled or carried around 
at night, she's been on the bed in a travel case until the boys settle down (again so they don't accidently stand or jump on her) and then i sneak her out to sleep next to me.
spoiled much? 

the onsies are brilliant.
Atticus can curl up to get comfy, she can eat/drink unhindered and walk about without banging into things in them.
turning them back to front means that the baggy "nappy" area is loose enough not to catch on her stitches and the poppers are in the perfect place for her tail. 

the vet thinks i'm crazy when i said i'd put Atticus in them rather than the cone. 
she'll see how it works when i take Atticus to have her stitches out next week.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

RANT 
i am so cross i could cry.
Atticus had eaten her dinner and i'd pinned up her onesie so she could go poo.
i left my 17y/o to supervise with strict instructions to stay with her while i went for a wee myself.
i wasn't even gone for 5 minutes.
i came back downstairs to find Atticus on her own, chewing at her stitches.
they're all irritated and bloody now.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh dear, it was all going so well. Has she pulled any of the stitches out?

I hope everything's okay, you've been looking after her SO well.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

the stitches are still in place, thank goodness.
i've done a careful clean up with some gauze and gentle antiseptic spray, so it looks a lot better and to lessen the chance of it getting infected.
she's walking gingerly and keeps flinching when she lays down, so she's obviously made herself sore.
lets see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

aww..look at her in the baby vest...that tail is the most adorable thing. Her wound looks great. she is getting perfect care there at home too....


----------

